# Adobe Bridge vs. Lightroom vs. Aperture



## bbbflash (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi guys. I took my new 70D to our dog trial on Sunday. It was the first outing and a test run. Ended up taking over 1300 photos. This brings me to a question as the best way to manage the photos. I am new to photography so there will probably be some culling required, but I am now wondering what the best way to go through all the photos. I have Photoshop and Adobe Bridge, but I have not used much in years. Does anyone use Bridge or recommend it. What are the difference between the program's? And advice and suggestions would be great. I will post some photos soon as I want some CC. Thanks!


----------



## fotomonkey (Aug 31, 2014)

I never cared for Bridge. When I was on Windows I used Lightroom and didn't have any complaints. Now that I'm on a Mac I use Aperture but it's going away. 

I'll add more when I'm not on the phone.


----------



## bbbflash (Aug 31, 2014)

I had a quick look during lunch. My cs5 version doesn't have the extension to view raw files. I didn't look into it much, but it appears that I need to update to creative cloud for Lightroom, get aperture, or play around with them in iPhoto. Glad I didn't take a paid gig and find this out.  I am curious to know what you guys would suggest for editing software. I do have cs5 and I am not too interested in upgrading to a subscription based service as I do not make enough in graphic design and now photography to justify a monthly expense.


----------



## SpikeyJohnson (Aug 31, 2014)

I think you might be able to get lightroom as a stand alone but if not the $10 a month photoshop+lightroom deal rocks.  That is the CC version and they will receive updates as long as you decide to keep the software (and subscription).


----------



## a_auger (Sep 1, 2014)

It's been mentioned before, but Lightroom is the way to go if you want to organize large libraries of photos. Judging on what you've said, I get the feeling you want something long-term to organize your library.

This video completely changed the way I saw the LR Library module. It explains just about everything about how to organize your stuff and the various settings and options available to you. It's a little older and features Lightroom 4, but everything there applies to the recent LR5 and its updates...


----------



## fotomonkey (Sep 1, 2014)

SpikeyJohnson said:


> I think you might be able to get lightroom as a stand alone but if not the $10 a month photoshop+lightroom deal rocks.  That is the CC version and they will receive updates as long as you decide to keep the software (and subscription).


I'd likely go with Lightroom also and will probably start converting my Aperture library before long. I believe Apple is about a year out from their next iteration of imaging software. fwiw iPhoto is going away at the same time. Both products are being replaced by a single application. Taking this into consideration it doesn't make a lot of sense to head down this path only to face a migration in the future. I just never got a feel for Bridge. It seemed clunky and more of a pain than a pleasure to use. Of course this was several years ago and things may have changed. However, even though I'm on CS6 and have a much nicer machine I still find myself ignoring Bridge and never even think about it as an option.

You can still purchase LR standalone. I haven't used it since v3 so I'll be upgrading to 5 sooner rather than later. I found myself spending more time in LR than I did in PS and I absolutely loved messing around in CS so that was sort of a shock for me. I found LR to be a very capable program. I'd shoot a ton of images each weekend when I was shooting youth soccer leagues and LR made it easy to move through them quickly to cull the herd, make any quick adjustments, and then prepare them for the online galleries. In all honesty the only reason I switched to Aperture is to embrace the Mac life.  I actually run both, though. My old stuff is still in the LR library.

I might also suggest picking up a copy of The DAM Book from Peter Krogh which discusses the topic of Digital Assets Management. I have the original version and it's very good. The first edition talks a good bit about the DNG format (not sure if this ever really took off or not) but the concepts apply fairly generically regardless of which format you choose to shoot.

Looks like I have a new video to watch. I have a lot of dust to knock off my LR skills.


----------



## CameraClicker (Sep 1, 2014)

I like Bridge.  I also like Canon's Zoom Browser EX and Photo Mechanic.  I tried Lightroom a couple of times and we did not get along.  For noise and perspective correction, I like DxO.  I don't like proprietary storage systems so the operating system is used for file organization.


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 1, 2014)

Adobe Photoshop Lightroom vs. The Adobe Bridge

Side-by-side software comparison: Digital Photography Review


----------



## KmH (Sep 1, 2014)

bbbflash said:


> My cs5 version doesn't have the extension to view raw files.


CS 5 includes 2 plug-ins -the Raw file converter Camera Raw 6 and Bridge.
Camera Raw can be hosted by both Bridge and Photoshop.

Camera Raw and Lightroom Develop module are the same application - Adobe Camera Raw or ACR.

Both Photoshop and ACR have had many improvements since CS 5 which is also known as Photoshop 12.
The current version is Photoshop CC 2014 (Photoshop 15, ACR 8.6) 
Both Photoshop CC 2014 ans LR 5 are included with Adobes Photography Program @ $9.99 a month or $119.88 per year.


----------



## Didereaux (Sep 1, 2014)

First Dl the Canon Digital Professional Editor (the 3.x version is for crop sensor, and the 4.x is for full frame)  That does a really nice job for editing and you can do a rudimentary management job emulating the normal Windows Explorer method.  IF you want to go to a full blown cataloger, and editor then go with a copy of LR 5.6 (Why in the world would anyone put their photos on the cloud and have to pay rent FOREVER to get access?...go with LR 5.6 and keep it all at home!). As for Bridge there has never been a non-buggy, efficient version of that bloatware.

I have all Canons 6D & 7D I first off load from the camera using Canon Utility (comes in the Canon software package which is downloadable.  Get the 3.x version, and if you need to edit full frame then DL the DPP 4.x editor as stand alone.   Then I open that file in LR and sort and catalog, and mark for export(copy) to a work folder where I use the DPP editor, and if necessary then in Photoshop.


----------



## bbbflash (Sep 5, 2014)

Thanks for all the info. After searching around, it appears that one of the issues with my CS5 not reading my files is the CR2 format that my 70D creates. My cs5 won't read that file type and when I try to update my camera raw from adobe, it is telling me that I am as up to date as possible and if I want to update further, I have to go to CC which I do not want to do.  I am searching around to see if anyone knows if I buy lightroom 5 as a stand alone software, will it work with my 70d and the cr2 files? Will it update my my adobe suite so that I can further us PS if I need to? Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 5, 2014)

bbbflash said:


> Thanks for all the info. After searching around, it appears that one of the issues with my CS5 not reading my files is the CR2 format that my 70D creates. My cs5 won't read that file type and when I try to update my camera raw from adobe, it is telling me that I am as up to date as possible and if I want to update further, I have to go to CC which I do not want to do.  I am searching around to see if anyone knows if I buy lightroom 5 as a stand alone software, will it work with my 70d and the cr2 files? Will it update my my adobe suite so that I can further us PS if I need to? Thanks for all the help.



CONVERTING your Canon's raw files to Adobe's .DNG format would be the easiest work-around I can think of. It would allow you to stay with CS2, and still edit high bit-depth, raw files. Adobe has a free DNG Converter software for download over the internet. This deliberate cutoff of older cameras is the leverage Adobe has used for years to force users to upgrade from perfectly viable software versions. Part of being the 800 pound gorilla is extorting the users now and again for more and more and ever-more bananas...


----------



## KmH (Sep 5, 2014)

Because Adobe provides the free .DNG converter, no one is forced to upgrade their version of Photoshop.
So calling Adobe's practice of not making new Raw files backwards compatible - extortion - is ludicrous.

Indeed, limiting or eliminating backwards compatibility is a common software industry practice.

With CC subscription and Adobe's Photography Program we now get every new feature and new camera's new Raw file protocol as soon as it is ready for release.
We used to have to wait 18 to 24 months for a new Photoshop version to be released.

Plus, not making updates/upgrades backwards compatible is common in many industries other than the software industry.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 5, 2014)

Sorry, but Adobe's very proficient in extortion. Adobe's recent, "*Hey, guess what, we want to charge you all fifty dollars a month for life!*" was a good example of an extortion plan that failed miserably. And they reduced the price to what???Oh, to under TEN DOLLARS per month. 

Adobe doesn't need any more apologists for its bullying business practices. Adobe doesn't need any more people on forums who try and convince everybody that Bridge is,"Just the same as Lighrroom, " either. Please save it.

With the old model of software ownership, Adobe HAD TO offer some real, genuine improvements every couple of years, in order to sell new versions of their bloatware. Now? Not so much...they can suck off that big huge teat for years with no need to make any more actual "sales"...and just hang on by slowly sucking $10, or $15, or $20, or maybe someday, $50 off the credit and debit cards of millions.

And yes, deliberately failing to update a major purchase propgram to support dozens of cameras that are pretty recent is a form of leveraging...a nice way of saying "extortion".


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 5, 2014)

I gotta say, there was absolutely no way I was going to pay $50 a month for photoshop. I has planned to just stick with CS5 and LR4 until Adobe dropped the CC subscription to $10.

Now with CC at least I can open the D7100 raw files right in PS instead of converting them first. Sure, the converter is free....but Adobe cuts of newer camera raw support to their top tier professional software? Just as they release the CC at $50 a month? Coincidence?  I think not. I realize Adobe is  not alone in this business practice, but it does not make it any less crappy. 

Anyway, for $10 a month I have been pleased with the new PS and LR versions. Especially photoshops healing tool.


----------



## Bobby Ironsights (Sep 7, 2014)

bbbflash said:


> Hi guys. I took my new 70D to our dog trial on Sunday. It was the first outing and a test run. Ended up taking over 1300 photos. This brings me to a question as the best way to manage the photos. I am new to photography so there will probably be some culling required, but I am now wondering what the best way to go through all the photos.......advice and suggestions would be great. I will post some photos soon as I want some CC. Thanks!



I wanna say this in a way that's encouraging, and not discouraging. I really mean that, I want you to be happy and successful 

1300 exposures is absolutely ridiculous. It's hard on your camera, but that's not important, what is important is that it's a colossal waste of your time. DON'T waste your time. It's your most precious resource, and it's very, very finite. You don't have time to really look at each and every one of thousands of photographs taken in a single outing right?. If you did, you wouldn't be a photographer, you'd be a curator. You definitely don't have time to edit and catalog each and every one of those photographs, you don't have time to edit, print, mat, frame and hang all those exposures and you wouldn't have a place to put them if you did.

And you really, really don't want to be looking at so many shots that the few good ones just slip past you because you have brain burnout from looking at so many mediocre shots. That's an awful thing, because you might do this for the rest of your life and only really get a half dozen really good shots, if you're lucky.

So, to sum up, don't be a machine gunner, be a sniper. Use your eyes to see the opportunity first, then go get the shot. . Be stingy on the shutter, because it's nothing to spend a whole evening editing and printing and matting and framing a single good negative; but once it's on the wall, you can gloat over it for years to come. It will bring you much pleasure if it's up on the wall. 

Also, Prune RUTHLESSLY, if it's OK, throw it away, if it's pretty good, hit delete. It takes truckloads of dirt to get to the diamond.

I don't mind spending alot of my time on this post, because if nothing else, I've retaught myself essentials and maybe passed along some tiny bit of the huge amount of help I've gotten here at TPF in the last 8 years. Two semesters of photog in univ. was only really enough to get me started.  Plus, *I'm a newbie too*. I just recently made the switch from film and paper, to digital negatives and digital darkroom. We're all in this together here.

thanks, Bobby


----------



## bbbflash (Sep 7, 2014)

Bobby Ironsights said:


> bbbflash said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys. I took my new 70D to our dog trial on Sunday. It was the first outing and a test run. Ended up taking over 1300 photos. This brings me to a question as the best way to manage the photos. I am new to photography so there will probably be some culling required, but I am now wondering what the best way to go through all the photos.......advice and suggestions would be great. I will post some photos soon as I want some CC. Thanks!
> ...



Bobby, it's Bobby. Great name. I also could not agree more. It was the first time out with the new camera and did end up going a little over board, but at least I learn that. I haven't even starter/looking for advice as to the type of shoot it was. My wife and I run our dogs in agility and I will be doing a lot of it. Quick shutter speeds and bursts of 4 was what I aimed at. As you can imagine 50 dogs, 20 obstacles and multiple courses ended up with a lot of shots. I will be seeking advice on action/moving/sport soon. I had some focus issues I noticed so I have my list of questions, but I want to get these processed and out of my way.  I have about 100 ok shots and I agree it, too much post production work. I am not a professional, but I do want to work/think that I can work on a professional level. That's where everyone on here comes in and I have a lot of reading to do.

Anyways, I downloaded a trial version of lightroom 5. I am trying to sort out file types and lightroom 5/photoshop CS5 CR2 files compatibility yada yada yada. I have a feeling I am just going to end up getting CC simply because of the easy factor of it. I tried editing one of my photos on Photoshop from Lightroom and it worked with CS5. I am sure it is converting the file, just don't have the time to see/find out what it is doing. Bit of a busy week.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## photogenius (Sep 9, 2014)

I have no experience in these programs would like to see your photos


----------



## bbbflash (Sep 10, 2014)

Here are a few. They are pulled from the Facebook account they will be shown on. It's the easiest way from my phone. 

I definitely have a lot of learning to do in Lightroom and really need to practice with my camera. I had issues with focus on most of the photos. The dogs would move too quick so I focused on the he jumps and found that the dogs were slightly out of focus in most of them. I also learned how much it pays to shoot raw verses JPEG. I switched towards the end of the day that ruined quite a few photos due to the lack of editing ability.
Feel free to CC.


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 10, 2014)

Your timing is very nice
I think these pictures aren't so much out of focus as motion blurred.
Use shutter preferred or manual and get your shutter speed up.


----------



## Bobby Ironsights (Sep 11, 2014)

Good Job, favorites are numbers 5 and 7, you had the light with you both times, and they both look like they were taken during the Magic Hour. I can say though, that If I could do anything with that exposure 7, I'd have given it a bit of fill flash. Fill flash can do amazing things to eliminate harsh shadows in bright sunlight and give an extra bit of sparkle to the negative. 

I also would've cropped 7 a bit tighter.




Maybe even a bit tighter than that eh?




I think I like the tightest crop best, it seems to follow the Rule of Thirds, and that always tickles me just right.

I'm a lighting newbie but I've just started reading the textbook Light Science and Magic on the advice of others, and so far it's been pretty good, with clear lighting diagrams and all.

Also, have you thought about GIMP as a graphics editor? It's a GNU program which means it's completely free and there's alot of user created plugins for it and there's alot of youtube tutorials on how to use it. I'm torn myself between PS and GIMP. I like taking pictures and all, but for me the darkrooms is where the magic happens and I feel like I've created something when I hold that print in my hands. I hope that doesn't change now that I've gone digital.

BTW. I hope your photographs are OK to edit. I can't see now that they've changed the forum again


----------



## bbbflash (Sep 11, 2014)

I remember seeing that when I signed up, but didn't think anything about it. I am cool for edits as long as they are to show/teach. Those were the best of the best. There are 60 more to go up on Facebook. 

I haven't really thought much about using a flash. I absolutely hate using them with point and shoots and there is one on my canon, but never think to use it.  It will be something I look into one I figure out my camera better. Lighting was my biggest issue. I started shooting at noon and it went all day and I to the night. I found it much easy to shoot between 3-5. Before that, too harsh of shadow and after that, I struggled to get my settings right. I also ended up shooting JPEG some how so I lost a lot from that too.
I have another trial coming up in two weeks so I will be looking for some tips shortly.


----------



## Bobby Ironsights (Sep 13, 2014)

bbbflash said:


> There are 60 more to go up on Facebook.
> 
> I haven't really thought much about using a flash. I absolutely hate using them with point and shoots and there is one on my canon, but never think to use it.  It will be something I look into one I figure out my camera better. Lighting was my biggest issue. I started shooting at noon and it went all day and I to the night. I found it much easy to shoot between 3-5. Before that, too harsh of shadow and after that, I struggled to get my settings right. I also ended up shooting JPEG some how so I lost a lot from that too.
> I have another trial coming up in two weeks so I will be looking for some tips shortly.



You spent alot money in camera, you should get yourself a field guide to specific camera, 70D was it?, they're better than the instruction manual you got in the box, almost always. They also sell clamshell type laminated cardboard thingies that give you all your functions at a glance, and are handy.

To use fill flash spin the selector to one of the creative modes like P, and press the flash popup button with your left index finger and you're fill flashing.

I would wander around your house and shoot, and try outdoors a bit before shooting anything I wanted to keep as the little winker needs a little time to get used to. keep in mind too the light is specular

Also, how did you "ruin" pictures with JPG? Is your camera settings messed up? Broken? It's easy to reset the defaults.


----------

